# Sandusky Resident Reappointed to Waterways Safety Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Governor John Kasich has reappointed Tom Pascoe of Sandusky to a five-year term on the Waterways Safety Council.More...

More...


----------

